# Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!



## Mr.Frost (6. Aug. 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Heute haben wir uns wieder einmal intensiver um unseren Teich kümmern können und die Bepflanzung auf dem Hochbeet, welches das Einlaufbassin für den Bachlauf beherbergt, ergänzen können.
Das Bassin hatte ich wie folgt angelegt:
Ich habe 3 Stück 40x40 Betonplatten auf die zuvor verdichtete Erde in ca. 20 cm tiefe verlegt. Den Rand habe ich mit 2 Reihen Pflastersteinen stabilisiert. Das ganze habe ich mit Folie ausgekleidet, welche weiter den Bachlauf herunter führt.
Funktionierte alles bis dato ganz gut -nur hatte ich in den letzten Tagen etwas zu viel Wasserverlust festgestellt, und heute habe ich die Ursache des Problems gefunden: Eine Wühlmaus hat es sich im Hochbeet gemütlich gemacht und hat eine Seite vom Bassin untergraben. Die Betonplatte mit den Pflastersteinen darauf ist folglich an dieser Seite abgekippt, so dass an einer Stelle das zugeführte Wasser über den Rand in das Hochbeet läuft und das Bassin weiter unterspült.
Ich habe vorerst das Erdreich unter der Platte so gut wie es ging aufgefüllt und verdichtet, jedoch habe ich die böse Vermutung, dass die Maus meinem Handeln nicht einfach tatenlos zusehen wird und wieder den alten Zugang öffnen wird. Als folge daraus würde das Bassin wieder an einer Seite überlaufen...
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den Plagegeist los werde? Mit einem Maulwurfschreck habe ich es in der Vergangenheit versucht, es hat aber nichts gebracht.
Wie werde ich den kleinen Buddler los?
Oder muß ich mich ergeben und meinen Bachlauf neu planen???

Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar!

Bis demnäxt!

Volker


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hallo Volker,
eine möglichkeit wäre sicher, dass Du alle Stützelemente durchgängig mit Betonkeil versiehst und ggf. die 3 Platten nochmal miteinander vergiest.
Bedeutet natürlich entsprechend arbeit, aber solange alles lose ist und die Wühlmäuse da sind, wird da eigentlich immer das risiko bestehen das sie was untergraben und es dann abrutscht.

Mit Wühlmäusen musste ich mich zum glück noch nicht beschäftigen.


----------



## heiko_243 (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Ich habe dank Feldnähe schon so ziemlich alles ausprobiert was Wühlmäuse angeht:
- Ultraschall - wirkungslos
- Knoblauch - lag einfach am nächsten Tag am Ausgang
- Wühlmausgas - wirkungslos
- Lebendfallen - da wollte keine rein
- Katze - funktioniert, aber leider nur solange die Katze nicht schon woanders gefüttert wird
- Totfallen - funktionieren
- Getreideköder - funktioniert

Die letzten beiden Möglichkeiten kann ich empfehlen. Der Getreideköder sollte dabei aber nur in die Gänge gestreut werden und darf für andere Tiere nicht zugänglich sein!
Nachdem Ruhe einkehrt unbedingt nochmal Köder ausbringen, weil meist noch eine weitere Generation existiert, die erst später auf Nahrungssuche geht. Wühlmäuse vermehren sich sehr schnell.


----------



## Mr.Frost (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hallo Leute,
danke für die Hinweise und Tips.
Meine beiden Katzen (Freigänger) geben sich mit wohl mit so einem Kleinkram wie Wühlmäusen nicht ab, der Kater bringt regelmäßig Wildkaninchen mit, die Katze bevorzugt anscheinend Ratten, Mäuse oder Vögekl als Beute sind eher selten...
Im diversen Foren steht etwas von Buttermilch oder sauer gewordener flockiger Milch, welche man in den Bau schüttet. Wenn ich dann aber daran denke, wie groß so ein Wühlmausbau sein kann wage ich an den Erfolg zu zweifeln.
Das Bassin auf Betonstützen zu stellen habe ich mir auch überolegt, möchte aber erst einmal den für mich müheloseren Weg gehen, Freizet ist leider zu oft Mangelware...
Wenn die Milchmethode nocht klappt werde ich es im Herbst mit Getreideköder ausprobieren.

Bis demnäxt!

Volker


----------



## pema (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*



Mr.Frost schrieb:


> Meine beiden Katzen (Freigänger) geben sich mit wohl mit so einem Kleinkram wie Wühlmäusen nicht ab



Hallo Volker,
hast du schon mal 'ne Wühlmaus gesehen?
Können wirklich dicke Kerle sein. Sehen eigentlich sehr nett aus. Ungefähr so wie Meerschweinchen mit einem Stummelschwanz
Ich weiß das nur deshalb, weil unser Nachbar Fallen aufstellt und mir gerne seine Beute zeigt
petra


----------



## Mr.Frost (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hallo Petra,
nein, gesehen habe ich Wühlmäuse noch nicht und dass diese so groß werden wußte ich auch nicht!
Allerdings sind meine beiden Miezen ja eher "Großwildjäger", wobei ich dann vermute, dass bei den von unserer Mimmi gefangenen Ratten wohl die eine oder andere Wühlmaus dabei war.


----------



## underfrange (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hallo, mein Onkel wohnt direkt an einem Bach und hatte auch immer extreme Probleme mit Wühlmäusen. Bei Ihm hat allerdings dieser Erdspieß mit Ultraschall geholfen. Da wo der Spieß war hatte er seine Ruhe.. Nur er hat halt auch ein rießen Grundstück.... Aber da wo er keine Wühlmäuse haben will hat er seine Ruhe..


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hallo Volker,

habt ihr evtl. noch eine Güllegrube? dann könnt ihr die Gänge damit mal ein wenig Fluten. Das muß man zwar immer mal wiederholen, bei uns hilft das im Schnitt für zwei bis drei Monate. Gleichzeitig kann man dabei auch ein wenig Düngen so das die Mäuse und Maulwürfe sich etwas weiter weg neu ansiedeln 

Gruß René
PS der Geruch ist meist am nächsten Tag verpflogen


----------



## Limnos (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hi

Wühlmäuse benutzen im Gegensatz zu Maulwürfen die meisten ihrer Gänge nur einmal, es sei denn, die Wurzeln, die sie fressen, wären nachgewachsen. Bei der Anlage dieser Gänge lassen sie sich von ihrem feinen Geruchsinn leiten, der ihnen Fressbares anzeigt. Hierdurch kann man sie auch fangen, indem man in den Wühlmausgang eine mit einem Mohrrübenstück besetzte Falle legt. Am besten dort, wo ein Gang nahe der Erdoberfläche verläuft: Man deckt die Stelle mit einer Platte ab, weil die Wühlmaus das Licht scheut. Die Falle und Platte sollte man mit erdigen Händen oder Handschuhen anfassen, weil sonst der Geruch die Wühlmaus misstrauisch machen könnte.
Die Große Wühlmaus (Arvicola terrestis) kommt in zwei Rassen vor. Einer erdgebundenen und einer aquatischen, die auch Wasserratte genannt wird. Es gibt auch Übergänge. "Wasserratten" (auch Wanderratten werden fälschlich so genannt) fressen gerne Wasserpflanzen, was zumindest bei stark wuchernden Pflanzen sogar erwünscht sein kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Mr.Frost (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hallo Leute,

vielen, vielen Dank für Eure Nachrichten, Hinweise und Ratschläge. René möchte ich mitteilen, dass wir mitten im Ruhrgebiet, wo ich lebe und mein Haus steht, eine kanalisation haben. Also leider nichts mit Güllegrube.
Uwe kann ich sagen, dass in der Vergangenheit die Ultraschallscheuche nichts gebracht hat. Zu guter letzt an Wolfgang: Danke für die Artenlehre, wieder mal etwas schlauer geworden. man lernt ja schließlich nie aus!
Ich werde wohl vorerst die Buttermilch-methode versuchen, wenn das nicht hilft werde ich zum Spätherbst zu drastischeren Mitteln greifen und Fraßköder auslegen.

Bis demnäxt!

Volker


----------



## Mr.Frost (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hallo Leute!
Neues von der Wühlmausfront, leider nichts gutes.

Nach dem ich anscheinend erfolgreich die Buttermilch-Methode angewendet hatte wähnte och mich auf der Gewinnerseite, bis mich heute morgen meine Frau angerufen hatte um mich zu fragen, ob ich den massiven Wasserverlust im Teich bemerkt hatte. Hatte ich bis dato nocht nicht. Wie auch, wenn ich um 5:45 Uhr das Haus verlasse...
Sie schicke mir daraufhin ein Foto, welches mir wirklich erschrecken ließ, mir schwante nichts gutes...
Endlich am Nachmittag zuhause angekommen sondrierte ich die Lage und mußte feststellen, dass ca. 500 Ltr. Wasser fehlten. Ursache war der Bachlauf, welcher zu einer Seite abzukippen scheint. Grund dieses einseitigen absackens ist die tatsache, dass der Bachlauf zu einem großen Teil komplett unterhöhlt ist! Da hat der kleine Wühler mir aber ganz schön zugesetzt! Ist das die Rache für die Buttermilch???
Nun, morgen werde ich versuchen Fraßköder zu bekommen. Meine nächste Sorge ist die, dass ich noch  nicht weiß wie ich den Bachlauf an der betr. Seite wieder heben kann. Die meisten Steine sind in Zement gesetzt, und klein ist das ganze ja auch nicht...
Falls jemand einen Zauberspruch weiß währe es toll, wenn mir dieser per PM zugeschickt wird...

Bis demnäxt!

Euer ratloser Volker


----------



## Moonlight (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Du hast doch Katzen. Bürste die mal ordentlich durch und das Fell, welches in der Bürste hängen bleibt, stopfste in die Löcher. Schön viel in schön viel Löcher 
Die Mäuse riechen das Katzenfell und suchen das Weite ...

Funktioniert bei mir super ... und die Katzen haben auch was davon


----------



## Limnos (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hi

 @ moonlight: Wühlmäuse benutzen nur die "Anfahrtswege" mehrmals, in die Fraßgänge kehren sie erst zurück, wenn etwas zum Fressen nachgewachsen ist. Man kann eine doppelseitige Falle mit Mohrrübe bestücken und sie damit anlocken.
@ Volker: wenn es ein Folienbachlauf war, kannst Du auf die zementierten Steine eine Lage Kies bringen um den Bachlauf wieder anzuheben, ansonsten eine neue Schicht aus Zement und Steinen auf die abgesackte Stelle.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Mr.Frost (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hallo Wolfgang,
der Bachlauf hat eine Folie als unterste Lage, um das ganze nach unten hin wasserdicht zu bekommen.
Auf die Folie habe ich eine Lage Beton mit ganz kleinen Kieseln aufgebracht, wobei ich in den frischen Beton bereits einige große HKS-Steine eingesetzt habe.
Einige der Steine kann ich bestimmt lockern und abnehmen, andere sitzen jedoch bombenfest im Zementbett. Kopfschmerzen bereitet mir die Unterhöhlung. Ich habe festgestellt, dass der Bachlauf auf einer Fläche von ca. 50 x 80 cm fast komplett unterhöhlt ist.
Ein Arbeitskollege meinte, ob ich das ganze zur Stabilisierung nicht mit Bauschaum ausfüllen könne, wobei ich befürchte, dass der Schaum zu sehr quellen würde...

Bis demnäxt!

Volker


----------



## Limnos (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hi Volker

Dann gieß doch ziemlich flüssigen Beton in die Gänge, oder schwämme Sand ein.

MfG.
Wolfgang!


----------



## Mr.Frost (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hallo Gemeinde!
Nach dem ich im vergangenen Herbst den unliebsamen Unterpächter in meinem Garten mit Fraßköder versorgt hatte wähnte ich mich für den Frühling sowie den Sommer in Sicherheit.

*Falsch gedacht!*

Mir fiel schon seit Tagen ein erhöhter Wasserverlust auf und am vergangenen Wochenende hatte ich Zeit der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.
An einer Ecke, direkt neben dem Bachlauf, hatte der unliebsame Buddler -oder einer seiner Nachfahren- den Teichrand dermaßen untergraben, dass die der Befestigung dienenden Wasserbausteine nachsackten und somit die Uferbefestigung an dieser Stelle vollkommen hinüber war! *Danke!*
Ich habe dann mit einer trocken angerührten Betonmischung (nur mit ganz kleinen Kieseln) hinter Folie und Wurzelsperre den Teichrand so gut wie möglich wieder hergestellt - Wasser war ja genug da...
Es war die helle Freude...

Nun habe ich von einer Dame mitgeteilt bekommen, dass Maulwürfe und Wühlmäuse gar nicht so nah an Objekte herangehen und ihre Gänge niemals direkt unter Gehwegplatte, Fundamenten und auch Teichfolien entlangbuddeln. Sie meinte, es müßte eine Erdratte sein, was mir und meinem Teich zusetzt.
Was sagen unsere Biologen dazu?

Langsam habe ich die Faxe dicke....


----------



## Hagalaz (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage was soll eine Erdratte sein?


----------



## Christine (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Erdratten sind Wühlmäuse


----------



## Hagalaz (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Ah sagt das doch gleich
Aber dann kann ja was nicht stimmen: 





> Maulwürfe und Wühlmäuse gar nicht so nah an Objekte herangehen


 und





> müßte eine Erdratte sein


  wiederspricht sich dann oder?


----------



## pema (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hallo,
also mein Maulwurf hält sich nicht an die Maßgaben der befragten Dame. Seine Haufen tauchen besonders gerne direkt am Teichrand ( "huch, was ist denn dass, Folie...na dann geh ich mal nach oben, nachschauen") und an den Rändern unserer Natursteinmauern sowie der Wege auf.
Also kennt die befragte Dame zumindest unseren Maulwurf nicht

petra


----------



## Christine (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Wir können uns drauf einigen, das besagte Dame schlicht und ergreifend dummes Zeug erzählt hat. ...

Und unser Maulwurf hat sich den Kopf immer an den Rasenkanten gestoßen


----------



## Mr.Frost (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Na schön, also Erdratte = Wühlmaus, gräbt sich wie ein Maulwurf überall rein und 'ran und die alte Dame hat -erwiesener Maßen - keine Ahnung. Das ist schon mal geklärt.
Ich versteh' mich eben besser auf Technik als auf Biologie, also nicht böse sein wenn ich etwas für bare Münze nehme was mir mit wichtiger Miene aus dem Nautrbereich erzählt wird...


----------



## Christine (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Das kommt öfter mal vor. Meine Großmutter konnte das auch


----------



## Mr.Frost (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass sich das Grabegetier an den Ufersteinen einmal dermaßen den Schädel einschlägt dass es sofort liegen bleibt!


----------



## Limnos (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hi

@Nun habe ich von einer Dame mitgeteilt bekommen, dass Maulwürfe und Wühlmäuse gar nicht so nah an Objekte herangehen und ihre Gänge niemals direkt unter Gehwegplatte, Fundamenten und auch Teichfolien entlangbuddeln. Sie meinte, es müßte eine Erdratte sein, was mir und meinem Teich zusetzt.
Was sagen unsere Biologen dazu?

Für den Maulwurf trifft die Aussage der Dame vielleicht zu, dessen Gänge sind für gewöhnlich dort, wo Regenwürmer es immer feucht genughaben (senkrechte Gänge zur Erdentsorgung ma ausgenommen. Wühlmäsue hingegen haben ihre Gänge dort, wo schmackhafte Wurzeln sind, auch dicht unter Platten und Folien. Hier kann man dann auch gut Fallen einlegen. Was die "Erdratte" anbelangt: die Große Wühlmaus (Arvicola agrestis) wird, wie auch andere Schermausarten, auch "Wasseratte" genannt, da die Schermäuse alles andere als wasserscheu sind.
 siehe auch:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schermäuse
Dies zeigt einmal wieder, dass deutsche Tiernamen regional verschieden, und damit alles andere als eindeutig sind. Aus falschen Namen leiten sich dann oft falsche Vorstellungen von der Lebensweise ab.

MfG. und besten Osterwünschen!
Wolfgang


----------



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Ich habs einfach aufgegeben, Wühlmaus oder Maulwurf vertreiben zu wollen. Bei mir gibt es einen Entwässerungsgraben, einen Wald, und viiieeele Felder. 
Am Graben sinke ich manchmal 20 cm tief ein, so unterhöhlt ist der gesamte Uferbereich von den Wühlmäusen,
und der Maulwurf  " wurft " bei mir am liebsten am Teichrand, 
Die Maulwurfhügel trage ich einfach ab, und harke einmal drüber, und meine abgesackten Waschbetonplatten etc. verlege ich durch Unterfütterung einmal im Jahr wieder neu.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heuer auch massivst Ärger mit Wühlmäusen am Teich.
Momentan hab ich noch keine Wunderwaffe entdeckt.
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr nur einen Gang am Ufergraben entdecken konnte, sind sie
heuer rund um den Teich.
Momentan versuche ich Totfallen und Giftweizen, aber beides zeigt bisher noch keinen
Erfolg - bin momentan echt etwas ratlos was noch helfen kann, denn zeitweise gehen die
Gräben schon unter die Ufergrabenfolie durch.

LG Markus


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Ich glaube auch nicht das es eine Art Wunderwaffe gegen Wühlmaus und Co. gibt. 
Da hilft nur: Teich mit Stein oder Beton (oder GFK o.ä.) bauen ... dann gibts Kopfschmerzen 

Mandy


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hallo Jäger

Habe auch sehr mit Wühlmäusen letztes Jahr zu tun gehabt. Hab sie alle erledigt. Eine hat mein treuer Zeus erlegt.
Hab alles probiert Teichpumpe mit 100L/min fluten da lachen die drüber ist Baulich bedingt. Ich hab dann alle Öffnungen an den Gängen verschloßen mit Erde dann warten (mit 1 bis 2 Spaten) die machen sich so schnell wie möglich dran die Löcher wieder zu öffnen dann mit dem Spaten oder zwei die Fluchtwege abstecken und ......., meist ist es nur eine Familie dann hat man Ruhe, so war es zumindestens bei mir.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Haha Frank


> 100L/min fluten


Jetzt fragst Du dich noch wat am neuen Teich loss ist ?
Wat dit fürn Wasser iss ?
Nee aber mit Wasser kannst da nich viel machen ! Ich kenn eigentlich nur dit das man halbierte  Flaschen in die Löcher steckt ,oder auch ein Stück Kohlenanzünder .Aber wie allet ,der Eine hat (denkt ) er hat Erfolg damit ,der Nächste sagt allet Quatsch !
LG Andre
Spaten --Loch ---Guck ---Dit wars !


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

hallo andre

allso kein schichtwasser sondern rache der wühlmäuse klingt plausibel ich war ja auch böse zu ihnen.....


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Siehste !
Man soll zu Mutter Natur immer schön brav sein !!! Sie rächt sich sonst erbärmlich !!
Wat haste bloss Gemacht dat se son Wetter zu Ostern iss ?
LG Andre


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wühlmaus untergräbt Bassin! Hilfe!*

Hi Andre 

Net viel immer Aufgegessen und die Woche Folie Olivgrün verlegt jetzt ist sie weiss und hat Unterdruck


----------

